# Wer hat Erfahrung mit "Mut tut gut!"-Kursen?



## Silvermoon (14. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

hat eine von euch schon mal einen "Mut tut gut!"-Kurs (www.girlsridetoo.de/mut-tut-gut-kurse/) von und mit Petra Müssig besucht?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht und wie hat´s euch so gefallen?

Ich liebäugle nämlich mit einer Teilnahme an einem solchen Kurs und zufällig wird ein solcher am 30.April und 1.Mai 2013 in meiner unmittelbaren Nähe angeboten.
In die eine umschriebene Zielgruppe passe ich ganz gut rein und erhoffe mir doch ein wenig mehr (mentale) Sicherheit in gewissen Situationen zu erlangen 

Darum würden mich mal eure Erfahrungen interessieren, die ihr in einem solchen Kurs sammeln konntet.


Danke schon mal im voraus....


----------



## Honigblume (14. Januar 2013)

Habe leider keine Erfahrung mit den Kursen 
Wären die irgendwie in meiner Nähe würde ich sofort dran teilnehmen.

Wenn du teilnimmst berichte dann bitte, ja  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiaryOfDreams (14. Januar 2013)

Ich kann zu den Kursen leider auch nichts sagen (die werden auch nur für Frauen angeboten glaube ich), aber ich kann Dir sagen dass ich mir das Buch von Frau Müssig gekauft habe und das reichte schonmal damit ich Sachen gemacht habe von denen ich nicht dachte dass ich die noch lernen würde, einfach weil ich wusste wie ich meine Nervosität/Angst in den Griff bekomme - ich denke also dass sich die Kurse lohnen werden.


----------



## Silvermoon (14. Januar 2013)

Ich hab heute Nachmittag an Fr. Müssig mal ne Email geschrieben, mit der Bitte um genauere Kursinformationen und -inhalte. 
Warte schon sehnsüchtig auf ne Antwort 

Aber ich geb die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass irgendjemand im LO schon mal einen solchen Kurs besucht hat und mir ein bißel was drüber schreiben möchte 

Was sich auch interessant anhört sind die Kurse von 
www.die-bergziegen.de/was_geht.php


...aber primär interessiert mich erst einmal "Mut tut gut"


----------



## murmel04 (14. Januar 2013)

Ja ich war 2011 dort und habe mich heute für den 30.04/01.05 in Darmstadt angemeldet.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Januar 2013)

Ich möchte diesen Kurs schon seit 2 Jahren machen, hat terminlich leider nie geklappt, aber dieses Jahr wird das was


----------



## murmel04 (14. Januar 2013)

@ Frau Rauscher, dann warte aber nicht zu lange mit der Anmeldung, die Plätze sind meist sehr schnell weg.

Der 1. in Wiesbaden ist schon voll.


----------



## Tatü (14. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe vor ca 2-3 Jahren einen "Mut tut gut!" Kurs gemacht. 
Das Niveau war sehr unterschiedlich hatte aber während des Kurses in keinster Weise gestört da es kein Fahrtechnikkurs im üblichen Sinne ist. 

Zuerst wurden Übungen ohne Bike gemacht und auch die nötige Theorie hierzu erklärt und anschliessend ging es aufs Bike und dann ins Gelände.

Gerade wenn man Situationen hat in denen man plötzlich verweigert obwohl die Schlüsselstelle eigentlich machbar ist oder du die schon einmal gefahren bist kann ich den Kurs empfehlen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Januar 2013)

murmel: bin schon dabei


----------



## Tatü (14. Januar 2013)

am Tegernsee?


----------



## Velohexe (15. Januar 2013)

Ich hab im Herbst einen Kurs gemacht bei Petra. Ich hab viele Sachen mitgenommen, die ich auch unterwegs anwende, allerdings war es für die Leute mit mehr Angst denke ich noch etwas lehrreicher wie für die sichereren. 
Wenns in der Nähe ist probiers aus, man kann viel mitnehmen was in der einen oder anderen Situation hilfreich ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Januar 2013)

DiaryOfDreams schrieb:


> aber ich kann Dir sagen dass ich mir das Buch von Frau Müssig gekauft habe und das reichte schonmal



Welches Buch hast du denn gekauft, denn ich glaube, sie hat 2 geschrieben? Könnte schon sein, dass ich nach meiner Verletzung auch etwas mit angezogener Handbremse fahre, wozu ich eigentlich keine Lust habe.


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Januar 2013)

Super, danke für die vielen positiven Rückmeldungen 
   @Murmel: Wenn du dich für Darmstadt angemeldet hast, dann treffen wir uns dort sicherlich. Hoffe, dass ich dort noch einen Platz ergattern kann.

Danke schön an alle..... @Frau Rauscher: ...und wo bist du dabei?

*Nachtrag:* 
Ich habe mich soeben für Darmstadt am 30.04. & 01.05.2013 angemeldet. Bekam eine nette Email von Fr. Müssig mit Infomaterial und Anmeldung  Hoffentlich klappt alles und ich bin ja mal sowas von gespannt 
Freu mich!!!


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (15. Januar 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Welches Buch hast du denn gekauft, denn ich glaube, sie hat 2 geschrieben? Könnte schon sein, dass ich nach meiner Verletzung auch etwas mit angezogener Handbremse fahre, wozu ich eigentlich keine Lust habe.



Ich habe das Buch "Erfolg ist Kopfsache". Das hat mir dahingehend geholfen dass ich plötzlich in der Lage war in einer Angstsituation mein eigenes Verhalten zu erkennen und mich selber zu beruhigen und wieder lockerer zu werden und dann entspannter an die Sache zu gehen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. Januar 2013)

Danke, vielleicht organisier ich mir das mal. Eigentlich bin ich nämlich nicht ängstlich, aber vielleicht hilft´s in der konkreten Situation nach einer ernsthaften Verletzung.


----------



## Silvermoon (15. Januar 2013)

So, das mit der Anmeldung in Darmstadt für den Kurs hat geklappt und ich bin dabei.
Freu mich schon und bin total neugierig, was mich dort erwartet


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Januar 2013)

Darmstadt wäre vor ein paar Monaten noch mein Ziel gewesen, aber jetzt nehme ich am Kurs am Tegernsee teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarinS (18. Januar 2013)

habe letztes Jahr bei Petra einen Kurs gemacht und kann es jedem
empfehlen. Es war ein Kurs für Fortgeschrittene am Tegernsee und das
Niveau war auch unterschiedlich aber es war für jede Könnensstufe was
dabei. Viele Dinge speichert man dann unbewußt ab und irgendwie 
kann man das dann später wieder abrufen. Bin auch kein extrem ängstlicher
Typ trotzdem war es super. 

@ Pfadfinderin: nach einer Verletztung könnte ein Kurs bei Petra bestimmt
das richtige für Dich sein, probier's doch mal aus


----------



## Gamasche (18. Januar 2013)

Kommt noch eine mit in den Thüringen-Kurs?


----------



## Warnschild (18. Januar 2013)

Die Bergziegen sind super, vor allem für absolute Einsteigerinnen. Hab ich mir zumindest sagen lassen. Sehr, sehr nett und gutes Programm. Soweit ich weiß, gibt's auch für Einsteigerinnen Kurse und Touren etc. 

Außerdem im wunderschönen Odenwald ...


----------



## Silvermoon (18. Januar 2013)

Ja, ich finde das Programm von den Bergziegen auch unheimlich vielseitig und abwechslungsreich. Aber ich mach jetzt erst mal den "Mut tut gut!"-Kurs und dann schau ich mal, ob ich bei den Bergziegen mich noch einklinke.
Mich interessiert bei Petra Müssig diese Kombi zwischen Fahrtechnik und Mentaltraining, was sicherlich auch auf anderen Gebieten einsetzbar ist (das Mentaltraining meine ich). 
Doch freu mich schon sehr und bin total gespannt


----------



## Warnschild (19. Januar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde das Programm von den Bergziegen auch unheimlich vielseitig und abwechslungsreich. Aber ich mach jetzt erst mal den "Mut tut gut!"-Kurs und dann schau ich mal, ob ich bei den Bergziegen mich noch einklinke.
> Mich interessiert bei Petra Müssig diese Kombi zwischen Fahrtechnik und Mentaltraining, was sicherlich auch auf anderen Gebieten einsetzbar ist (das Mentaltraining meine ich).
> Doch freu mich schon sehr und bin total gespannt



Klingt gut. Bei den Bergziegen kann man, denk' ich, auch gut einfach mal einen "Fahrtechnik am Samstag"-Kurs machen oder wie die heißen. Der Aufwand ist nicht riesig, aber kann nie schaden.


----------



## Silvermoon (19. Januar 2013)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Klingt gut. Bei den Bergziegen kann man, denk' ich, auch gut einfach mal einen "Fahrtechnik am Samstag"-Kurs machen oder wie die heißen. Der Aufwand ist nicht riesig, aber kann nie schaden.




So seh ich das auch. 

Hatte zwar schon Fahrtechnikkurse in Verbindung mit dem Marathon in Bullau. Aber ganz ehrlich mag ich es nicht, wenn einer mit dem Stock vor meinem VR rumfuchtelt und mir so zeigen will, wo die optimale Fahrlinie verläuft. Außerdem waren das meistens immer nur männliche Teilnehmer und so auf die Bedürfnisse der einzelnen Leute oder speziell der Frauen wurde da nicht wirklich eingegangen. Die schwierigen Abschnitte auf der Strecke wurde geübt bis zum Abwinken  Die konnte ich dann auch schon im Schlaf fahren. 
Hatte diesen Kurs dann auch bei der 2. Teilnahme mitgemacht, in der Hoffnung, dass es mal was anderes vielleicht beinhaltet. War aber das Gleiche wie im Vorjahr  Und dafür fährt man extra hin...
Letztes Jahr hab ich mir das gespart! Kam auch so durch die traillastigen Abschnitte ohne Probleme. Wie ich hörte war es *"The same procedure as every year!" *


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Januar 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> ...oder speziell der Frauen wurde da nicht wirklich eingegangen. [/B]



Das ist jetzt echt eine ernstgemeinte Frage: Was haben denn Frauen fahrtechnisch für besondere Bedürfnisse? Ich hab noch nie nen Kurs "ladies only" gemacht und bisher auch keinen Anlass / Notwendigkeit dafür gesehen. Wo sollen da die Unterschiede sein?

 @KarinS:
Hab mir jetzt mal das Buch bestellt und nach dem 1. Bikeurlaub im Frühjahr sehen wir dann weiter.


----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt echt eine ernstgemeinte Frage: Was haben denn Frauen fahrtechnisch für besondere Bedürfnisse? Ich hab noch nie nen Kurs "ladies only" gemacht und bisher auch keinen Anlass / Notwendigkeit dafür gesehen. Wo sollen da die Unterschiede sein?
> 
> @KarinS:
> Hab mir jetzt mal das Buch bestellt und nach dem 1. Bikeurlaub im Frühjahr sehen wir dann weiter.



also ich seh da sowohl aus eigener erfahrung als auch aus beobachtungen aus dem bekanntenkreis schon gravierende unterschiede... obwohl ich eigentlich sonst nicht so die männlein/weiblein fetischistin bin 

frauen denken manchmal einfach zu viel und versuchen alle eventualitäten vorher zu analysieren. mit dem ergebnis, das sie sich nach 10-minütiger eingehender situationsanalyse einfach nicht trauen. ein fahrtechniklehrer muss sowas wissen, und mit frauen evtl anders umgehen, bzw. anders oder intensiver "mut machen". 
viele männer dagegen machen einfach mal, und denken erst drüber nach, wenn's schief gegangen ist. da ist weit weniger arbeit und einfühlungsvermögen auf der mentalen ebene von seiten des fahrtechnik-coaches gefragt. da müsste man manchmal eher sogar die selbstüberschätzung einbremsen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> frauen denken manchmal einfach zu viel und versuchen alle eventualitäten vorher zu analysieren. mit dem ergebnis, das sie sich nach 10-minütiger eingehender situationsanalyse einfach nicht trauen. ein fahrtechniklehrer muss sowas wissen, und mit frauen evtl anders umgehen, bzw. anders oder intensiver "mut machen".
> viele männer dagegen machen einfach mal, und denken erst drüber nach, wenn's schief gegangen ist. da ist weit weniger arbeit und einfühlungsvermögen auf der mentalen ebene von seiten des fahrtechnik-coaches gefragt. da müsste man manchmal eher sogar die selbstüberschätzung einbremsen.



Hm, dass es die 2 Arten von Leuten gibt, das weiß ich wohl. Aber ich kann nicht erkennen, dass das geschlechterspezifisch ist. Vielmehr ordne ich das in kopf- u. bauchgesteuert ein. Und diesen Unterschied gibt´s sowohl bei Frauen als auch bei Männern. Es gibt z.B. Frauen, die sind als Singles die totalen Draufgänger und kaum sind Kinder da, werden sie eben total vorsichtig. Genauso gibt´s das bei Männern, die mit der Zeit ein großes Verantwortugnsgefühl bekommen und jedwede Verletzungsrisiko meiden. Andere schalten das Hirn beim Sport völlig aus. Aber wie gesagt, ich konnte noch nicht feststellen, dass das vom Geschlecht abhängt.


----------



## murmel04 (20. Januar 2013)

leider habe ich mir in gemischten Kursen schon öfters dumme Sprüche und Kommentare von Männern anhören müssen, nicht nur mir gegenüber sondern auch anderen Teilnehmerinnen gegenüber

Meist "Oberlehrer" mäßig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (20. Januar 2013)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hm, dass es die 2 Arten von Leuten gibt, das weiß ich wohl.



klar gibt's bei beiden geschlechtern solche und solche. auch frauen können "draufgänger" sein, da hast du schon recht. 
meiner erfahrung nach überwiegt aber in weit mehr als 50% der fälle bei frauen das "kopfgesteuerte" und bei männern eben das "learning by doing". aber vielleicht kenn ich auch einfach zu viele stereotype leute


----------



## lieblingsschaf (21. Januar 2013)

@scylla
Nee, ich glaub dsa ist wirklich so. Männer denken in aller Regel weniger bunt über die Folgen nach als Frauen. Allerdings kann man als Frau mit Erfahrung sehr viel kompensieren. Hab ich im letzten Bikeurlaub so erlebt. Wir machen wenn es klappt 1x im Jahr Urlaub mit Bike Holidays in Klausen. Wir sind dieses Jahr mit der Gruppe nen Trail runter, den ich im Vorjahr schon mal allein gefahren bin. Für mich war das Ding nicht sonderlich schwer. Die Jungs die dabei waren, haben sich ordentlich einen abgestochert und leider ist einer auch gestürzt. Aber für die war ich sozusagen heldenmutig!
Was lernen wir daraus: Erfahrung kompensiert Angst.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## Chrige (22. Januar 2013)

Yep, auf den Hometrails fahre ich praktisch alles, wenn ich aber in unbekanntem Gelände bin (wie zum Beispiel letzten Oktober mit scylla und Mausoline in der Pfalz) werde ich viel vorsichtiger. Zudem hatte ich auch immer irgendwie im Hinterkopf, dass ich noch mit dem Auto 4h nach Hause fahren musste.
Und ich denke auch, dass Männer einfach etwas weniger nachdenken, als wir Frauen...


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2013)

Männer ticken eben einfach anders  - ohne sie damit schlecht machen zu wollen.

Ich erlebe das persönlich jedesmal: wenn wir in einer gemischten Gruppe unterwegs sind, ist es etwas komplett anderes als in einer reinen Frauengruppe (z.b. beim LadiesTreffen). Die Stimmung, das "Zwischenmenschliche" in der Frauengruppe -  alles etwas entspannter. 

Und damit behaupte ich nicht, dass die Männer mit denen ich/wir unterwegs sind irgendwelche emotionalen A...l... sind - ganz im Gegenteil . 

Und trotzdem gibt es da diesen Unterschied - kann frau vielleicht auch nur dann beurteilen, wenn schon mal erlebt...

Daher denke ich, dass es durchaus Sinn machen kann, einen reinen Frauenkurs zu belegen - gerade im Anfängerbereich...

Wobei ich vom Typ her eigentlich auch nicht auf "FrauenfürFrauen" (z.B. Computerkurse) Angebote stehe, da stellen sich bei mir normalerweise die Nackenhaare hoch


----------



## Warnschild (22. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> also ich seh da sowohl aus eigener erfahrung als auch aus beobachtungen aus dem bekanntenkreis schon gravierende unterschiede... obwohl ich eigentlich sonst nicht so die männlein/weiblein fetischistin bin
> 
> frauen denken manchmal einfach zu viel und versuchen alle eventualitäten vorher zu analysieren. mit dem ergebnis, das sie sich nach 10-minütiger eingehender situationsanalyse einfach nicht trauen. ein fahrtechniklehrer muss sowas wissen, und mit frauen evtl anders umgehen, bzw. anders oder intensiver "mut machen".
> viele männer dagegen machen einfach mal, und denken erst drüber nach, wenn's schief gegangen ist. da ist weit weniger arbeit und einfühlungsvermögen auf der mentalen ebene von seiten des fahrtechnik-coaches gefragt. da müsste man manchmal eher sogar die selbstüberschätzung einbremsen.



Ich kann es gar nicht so genau an irgendetwas festmachen wie Scylla das tut, aber ich sehe erstens häufig (auf den Trails) recht "ungesunde Synergien", wenn Frauen und Männer gemeinsam unterwegs sind, insbesonders, wenn es um Pärchen geht. 

Erstaunlich häufig ist die Frau aber gar nicht unzufrieden damit, immer hinter ihrem Kerl herzufahren und sich per Zuruf sagen zu lassen, was sie zu tun hat. Nicht selten allerdings ist es auch für solche Frauen ein schönes Erlebnis, heraus zu finden, was sie selbst können. Zudem sind sie dann auch deutlich sicherer unterwegs und nicht immer auf das Urteil ihres Partners und seine Hilfe angewiesen. 

Es muss beileibe nicht immer separiert werden, das finde ich absolut unsinnig. Aber es kann in vielen Fällen zumindest zeitweise sehr hilfreich sein, um die eigenen Fähigkeiten auszuloten, sich auszutauschen und einfach auch mal andere MTB-Frauen kennen zu lernen. Außerdem glaube ich auch, dass Frauen eine andere Gesprächs- und Lernkultur haben, zumindest untereinander, und es so - wiederum häufig - eine gute Idee ist, sich gegenseitig weiter zu helfen. 

Naja, das muss aber nicht für jede Frau zutreffen und ich zähle selbst zu Denjenigen, die sich wünschten, es wären mehr Frauen in den meist rein männlichen Trainingsgruppen anzutreffen. Ich bin häufig die Einzige, wo auch immer ich hinkomme. Das finde ich sehr schade. 

Also: Traut euch! (sowohl in die nur-Frauen-Zonen als auch in die gemischten ;-) )


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2013)

> Aber es kann in vielen Fällen zumindest zeitweise sehr hilfreich sein, um die eigenen Fähigkeiten auszuloten, sich auszutauschen und einfach auch mal andere MTB-Frauen kennen zu lernen. Außerdem glaube ich auch, dass Frauen eine andere Gesprächs- und Lernkultur haben, zumindest untereinander, und es so - wiederum häufig - eine gute Idee ist, sich gegenseitig weiter zu helfen.


----------



## frogmatic (22. Januar 2013)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Was lernen wir daraus: Erfahrung kompensiert Angst.







Martina H. schrieb:


> Ich erlebe das persönlich jedesmal: wenn wir in einer gemischten Gruppe unterwegs sind (...) alles etwas entspannter.



Bist du sicher, dass du das so gemeint hast?
Ich finde es natürlich schmeichelhaft


----------



## Martina H. (22. Januar 2013)

.. noch mal ein bisschen deutlicher gemacht 

Im übrigen hast Du ja das passende Zitat in Deiner Sig


----------



## scylla (22. Januar 2013)

frogmatics interpretation (entstellung? ) gefällt mir am besten 
so seh ich das eigentlich auch. ich fühl mich auch in reinen männergruppen wohl, oder anders gesagt, ist mir das geschlecht schnuppe, solange die leute nett sind. wobei ich da wahrscheinlich hemdsärmlig genug bin, dass mich unterschiedliche lernverhalten und/oder ansichten nicht stören - ich mach einfach was mir passt und wie's mir passt. wer sich sehr an der gruppe orientiert und von der gruppe beeinflussen lässt, kann sich aber unter umständen in einer reinen frauengruppe schon wohler fühlen, je nachdem. das muss einfach jeder selber für sich rausfinden. das einzige, was man jedem empfehlen kann: einfach mal alles ausprobieren, wer viele und vieles kennt, hat's einfacher mit der entscheidung 

das einzige, was ich auf den tod nicht ab kann, sind notorisch nervige besserwisser und allesbesserkönner (meistens leider männlicher natur, um mal wieder ein klischee zu bedienen ). da hab ich auch schon mal allein in ne andere richtung abgedreht, weil mir der tag zu schade war, um mich nerven zu lassen. aber das würd ich auch machen, wenn derjenige eine frau wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frogmatic (22. Januar 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> frogmatics interpretation (entstellung? ) gefällt mir am besten



He, das war ein wörtliches Zitat mit Auslassung (aber nicht Sinnentstellung!), zitiert bevor Martina H. ihren Beitrag revidiert hat. 
Ich würde mir nie anmaßen, jemandem (auf diesem Weg) was in den Mund zu legen!

Und ja, meine Signatur hat was 
Es ist sehr hinfreich, wenn nach dem _Point of no Return_ der Kopf nicht mehr dazwischenfunkt.
Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht komische Stellen, auch je nach Tagesform, ohne rationale Gründe verweigere. Auch Männer können Kopfkino.


----------



## HiFi XS (22. Januar 2013)

Ich fahre ganz gern in gemischten Gruppen aber auch genau so gern nur mit MÃ¤nner oder mit nur Frauen - ist mir wurscht. 

Mir hat das letzte Ladies Treffen am Ochsenkopf  (aber auch schon das Treffen im Harz) ganz viel gebracht. Hab nach beiden Treffen ganz sicher Schritte nach vorne gemacht. 

Ich hab nur gestaunt, was es dort alles (Steine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) zum Fahren gibt und was die Ladies sich alles zutrauten  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Da bin ich bei manchen Sachen einfach hinterher gefahren... hab einiges ausprobiert und voila â konnte stauen was alles 'ging'. Sicher habe ich Sachen ausgelassen, wo ich noch nicht dafÃ¼r reif war. Aber im groÃen und ganzen sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Ich denke, dass viele Frauen vom bloÃen "miteinanderfahren" einiges aneignen. Da lernt Frau neue Techniken ganz von alleine...  In unsere lokale Frauengruppe beobachte ich, wie Frauen sich neue Sachen zutrauen - einfach weil sie endlich eine Frau 'live' sehen, die das macht, was sie eigentlich auch machen wollen (Treppenfahren, steile Abfahrten etc).


----------



## Martina H. (23. Januar 2013)

Jaja, die LadiesTreffen - immer wieder Klasse...

... wobei: Du hast Willingen vergessen


----------



## HiFi XS (23. Januar 2013)

Ja, absichtlich ausgelassen. Willingen war mir gar nicht neu


----------



## das waldhuhn (7. Februar 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich nicht komische Stellen, auch je nach Tagesform, ohne rationale Gründe verweigere. Auch Männer können Kopfkino.



Hindelang Kino Herr Frogmatic?  

Mal zurück zum Thema: Petra macht das garantiert sehr wirkungsvoll, die Ideen und Ratschläge die sie einem an die Hand gibt helfen echt. Ich hatte zwar keinen Kurs bei ihr, wir haben bloß mal so geredet, aber dennoch. Es hat sich was verändert seit ich ihre Tipps beherzige.

Frohes Biken dann mal. Wenn der Schnee mal endlich wegginge...

's Waldhuhn


----------



## Familybikers (27. Februar 2013)

Ich habe schon 2 Kurse bei Petra besucht und für mich war es der Durchbruch! Nach dem ersten Kurs bin ich gleich mal meinem Mann Stufen vorgefahren, die selbst er immer verweigert hatte. Auch im 2. Kurs hab ich nochmal riesige Fortschritte gemacht.
Einen Ladys only Kurs finde ich sehr wichtig, da ich mit gemischten Gruppen keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (27. Februar 2013)

Da die TE aus dem Odenwald stammt, möchte ich mal das Ladys-WE in Beerfelden in den Raum werfen. Für alle Fahrkönnensstufen gibt es in netter LO-Runde professionelle Anleitung durch die Riding-Style Guides.

Grüße
Jan


----------



## frogmatic (27. Februar 2013)

das waldhuhn schrieb:


> Hindelang Kino Herr Frogmatic?



Nee nee, da hätte es mal durchaus rationale Gründe gegeben, die böse Stelle zu verweigern 

Merke: Memmen leben länger...


----------



## Silvermoon (27. Februar 2013)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Ich habe schon 2 Kurse bei Petra besucht und für mich war es der Durchbruch! Nach dem ersten Kurs bin ich gleich mal meinem Mann Stufen vorgefahren, die selbst er immer verweigert hatte. Auch im 2. Kurs hab ich nochmal riesige Fortschritte gemacht.
> Einen Ladys only Kurs finde ich sehr wichtig, da ich mit gemischten Gruppen keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht habe.



Danke nochmals für dein Feedback - ich freu mich schon wahnsinnig darauf und bin total gespannt, was dieser Kurs mit mir macht bzw. in meinem Kopf auslöst 
...zähl schon die Tage


----------



## frogmatic (27. Februar 2013)

Viel Spaß und Erfolg, und immer locker bleiben, ist ja nur Fahrradfahren...


----------



## Saba2010 (28. Februar 2013)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Merke: Memmen leben länger...



Endlich - endlich habe ich eine rationale Begründung für mein Memmentum. Puh... 

Trotzdem habe ich mich inspirieren lassen - bin auch mal dabei dieses Jahr


----------

